# airport transfers



## fairydustonatoadstall (May 5, 2010)

hi 
me and my partner are looking into starting our own buisness doing airport transfers. my partner is portuguese and already takes alot of his friends to and from but we know that we would need a licence to do this legally. also we would love to make money from it too. i have only been here a year so am not as knowledgable as he is. has anyone done this?? does anyone know if it is easy or difficult??? any advice would be greatly appreciated...

thank you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

How easy or hard will depend on area your in, obviously the major year round business will be in Algarve, but also the most competition.
The first thing you should do is to research your areas for the same service, vehicles offered, cost of fares.
I have the feeling that when you cost suitable vehicles, driving and taxi licences, insurance, advertising etc etc you won't find the profit needed to sustain a new business like this.
Very different dropping friends off to running a professional service.


----------

